# Images from a reporter embedded with Canadian troops



## GAP (30 Dec 2010)

Gallery: Images from a reporter embedded with Canadian troops
Article Link
By Doug Schmidt, Windsor Star December 30, 2010

22 Photos

More on link


----------

